# fume board the natural way



## beginnerhives (Feb 22, 2009)

Last year I just shook the bees out of the frames but I am thinking this year to use a fume board. What are my options for something natural to drive the bees down. I think I read tea tree oil and almond extract? Do these work or is there something else?


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

I think Brushy has a more natural spray. Couple other places as well. I've used a leaf blower most years, but it was crazy last year. tried a few different types of bee escapes, including a crazy one with CD's and triangles. Took forever to make and it sucked.

Going to try the fume board with the natural spray this year.


----------



## jadell (Jun 19, 2011)

A friend of mine and myself only use almond extract, works well enough.


----------

